
The State of Technology at the End of 2018 - feross
https://stratechery.com/2018/the-state-of-technology-at-the-end-of-2018/
======
prevedmedved
What bullshit. The whatsisname congressman is 100% correct, and the article
author is spewing a load of autistic idiocy.

Of course "tech" isn’t the issue, nobody cares about the SERP coefficients.
The values and processes behind the scenes at Google is the issue, and they
are absolutely evil and partisan.

